# Dungeon's Adventure Path: Life's Bazaar...looking for interest.



## jasamcarl (Feb 19, 2003)

Just purchased this issue of Dungeon today. I'm simply putting out the word that I might be interested in DMing four players through this and the rest of the adventure path. First, I want to see exactly WHO is interested.

If you are curious as to what type of DM I am, check out my Feint Whispers in game thread.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd be interested.  What character generation requirements are there?


----------



## Badger (Feb 19, 2003)

*Count me in...*

I'd be interested as well. It would be my first game via the boards, so that alone makes it worth doing...

Badger


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 20, 2003)

UnDfind said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested.  What character generation requirements are there? *




I tend towards the cinematic, so my general rule is 32 point buy, max staring gold.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 21, 2003)

*Character gen*

Sounds good.  What books/sources can we use?  Are we starting at first level?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd probably be interested too.  I'd like to play a cleric.


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2003)

*Marcus Snowshield*

Here is the char for inspection. I hope I added the points up right, but if there is anything you need to change, please feel free to do so.

Thanks in advance.

Badger



Marcus Snowshield

Human Male 
Age : 24
Hgt : 6' 2"
Wgt : 180 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green

ALIGNMENT : Lawful Neutral

Level 1 Wizard

Total Level: 1

XP : 0

Base Speed 30ft (Armour 30ft) 

Base Attack Bonus +0
Base Melee Bonus  +0 (BAB + STR)
Base Ranged Bonus  +2 (BAB + DEX)

Initiative +2

Attributes Scores:

STRENGTH 12 +1 
DEXTERITY 14 +2 
CONSTITUTION 14 +2 
INTELLIGENCE 16 +3 
WISDOM 12 +1 
CHARISMA 10 +0 

 Languages Known : Common, Draconic, Gnomish, Goblin

Saving Throws:  Fortitude (+2) Reflex (+2) Willpower (+3)

H.P. 6  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ARMOR CLASS ( 12) Flatfooted: 10    Touch Attacks: 13 
Check Penalty: -0    Arcane Spell Fail: 0%
Armor AC Bonus: +0    Dex AC Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: N/A  

Weapon Attack Damage Crit Range Type Notes 

Light Crossbow +2 1D8 19-20/x2 80 P None 
Dagger, thrown +2 1D4 19-20/x2 10 P Thrown dagger 
Dagger +0 1D4 19-20/x2 Melee S Melee dagger 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Feats   Skills (Class / Cross-Class)   Special/Racial Abilities 

Scribe Scroll
Summon Familiar
Skill Focus (Alchemy)
Extend Spell

Alchemy: 9 (4 ranks; 3 Int; 2 Misc)
Concentration: 6 (4 ranks; +2 Con)
Craft (Leatherworking) 7 (4 ranks; 3 Int)
Knowledge (Arcana): 7 (4 ranks; 3 Int)
Search 5 (2 ranks; 3 Int)
Spellcraft: 7 (4 ranks; 3 Int)


- Bounus 1st level Feat
- +4 skill points at 1st lvl; +1 extra skill points each lvl after 1st
- Favored Class (Any)
- Summon Familiar (Class Feat)
- Scribe Scrolls (Class Feat)
- Every 5 lvls gains a bonus Feat. Must be used for Metamagic, Item Creation, or Spell Mastery.


EQUIPMENT (total wgt carried: 33 lbs)   OTHER ITEMS (Location)  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spellbook (3 lbs)
Light Crossbow (6 lbs)
20 bolts (1 lbs)
Daggers, 2 (1 lb each)
Backpack (2 lbs)
Spell Component Pouch (3 lbs)
1 Ink vials (0 lbs)
10 sheets parchment (0 lbs)
Inkpen (0 lbs)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
1 wk trail rations (7 lbs)
Bullseye Lantern (3 lbs)
2 pints oil (2 lbs)
Clothes (2 lbs) (worn)

 CURRENCY / TREASURE CURRENCY / TREASURE (ELSEWHERE) 

Platinum: 0
Gold: 20
Silver: 0
Copper: 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPELLS : Wizard Class

Base Spells/Day 3 1 - - - - - - - - 
Bonus Spells - 1 1 1 - - - - - - 
Total Spells/Day 3 2 (1) (1) - - - - - -

Spells known:

0: all
1st: Mage Armor, Identify, Magic Missle, Comprehend Languages, Color Spray, Charm Person


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 21, 2003)

Would you like us to post prospective characters here?  What world would this be based in?  (for clerics, what dieties available?)


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 21, 2003)

I am interested.  I will play any character the group needs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 21, 2003)

All 'official' sourcebooks can come into play. By that I mean anything from Wotc. I have one wizard. A balanced party of four would be preferred.

I will probably require one post a day atleast, FYI.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 21, 2003)

One post a day is no problem here.  Looks like a Cleric and Wizard so far.  Undfind, what class do you prefer?


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2003)

*Marcus...*

Where would you like for me to say where Marcus is from in his history? I can be from the city where the adventure starts or elsewhere if needed.

In all things, I'm pretty flexible...

Also, a post a day shouldn't be a prob except on the weekends when I have my son. My time there is pretty up in the air as he is only 14 mths old..*L*


Badger


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 22, 2003)

It's a great adventure, jasamcarl.    I'll be really curious to see how you run it (I'm actually running it, too, although for six PCs — see my signature for a link), and was wondering if you'd mind my lurking in your threads to see how you handle stuff and what not.  When I posted my recruitment thread, I was kind of surprised that no one else had looked into running it yet.  I guess if you give everything time...  

Best,
tKL


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 22, 2003)

No mind, Lion. 

As to dieties/character history/background I am very flexible. I am setting this in my homebrew setting (See Feint Whispers ooc thread for some details). The city will probably be based in the North, which is pretty generic in its fantasy elements. It is also largly undetailed, so I encourage everybody to throw in any background details you wish. You can help create my world, not to mention plothooks. Though making your characters residents of Cauldron would be the most straightforward path, as I think the adventure line will be primarily based there.

Here I just want character background/description/names and basic class. If you have stats, great. I will want you to post both in the ooc thread I create at a later time.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 22, 2003)

Check the middle of page 3 of the Feint Whispers ooc thread for some gods which are commonly worshiped in the region in which I'm setting the adventure. I will be doing a cut and paste job with the Greyhawk names that are currently assumed.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll check your thread & then put the finishing touches on my PC.  Do you want me to post her here, or email you?

I won't look at that other Life's Baraar thread, though it would be interesting to compare them.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm interested.

I'd like to play a human fighter.

Edit:

*Cro of High Mountain, male human Ftr1* ; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d10+2; hp 12; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 16 (+5 chain mail,  +1 Dex); Melee greatsword +6 (2d6+4/crit 19-20/x2);  AL CG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +7(3), Jump +7(3), Ride +4(3), Swim +7(3); Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Greatsword).


_Equipment:_ Greatsword, Chainmail, Backpack, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, Beltpouch, Rope (Hemp) Torch (5), Waterskin, Rations (5days), Traveler's outfit.

_Background:_
Cro grew up in the village of High Mountain, actually located on a small hill. He is the son of the blacksmith there and constantly encountered adventurers needing equipping and such. When he came of age (A few months back) he left his father's smith and joined a merchant caravan as a guard. He has picked up his fighting skills along the way and now has entered Cauldron, looking for work.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2003)

*Spell Question*

Do you want me to select his starting spells, or would you like to do it? I'm sorta waiting on the spell list before I finish his history, as I always say a mage's base spells reflect how his training was geared.

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 23, 2003)

*Ian McLaren*

Human Bard 1

Neutral Good

Str  14
Dex  12
Con  14
Int  14
Wis  12
Cha  14

Feats: Exotic Weapon Prof.: Bastard Sword, Power Attack

HP: 1d6+2=8
AC: 16
Init: +1
Spd: 30ft.

Fort: +2
Ref: +4
Will: +3

Skills:

Climb  3  +5
Bluff  4  +6
Diplomacy  4  +6
Gather Infor  4  +6
Listen  4  +5
Perform  4  +6
Sense Motive  3  +4
Swim  2  +4

Languages:  Common, Elven, Highland Language (If appropriate; if not then Sylvan)

Equipment:

Chain Shirt
Bastard Sword
Buckler
Short Bow
20 Arrows
Uilleann Pipes
Backpack
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Flint & Steel
Whetstone
Waterskin
10 Torches
3 Days Rations

**Don't have any books with me so I will figure exact equipment and leftover gold later

Background:

     Ian is from a Highland clan of warrior/farmers.  The local government invaded his land and crushed the ruling power of his people.  He moved to the city (Cauldron) to find work, since his homeland is in severe economic depression.

     His main goals are to eventually restore his family to prominence, either by restoring their ruling power or buying his way into the current power strucure.  Obviously, either of these paths require fame and money.

(Much more detailed background avilable; depending on the campaign world)


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Spell Question*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *Do you want me to select his starting spells, or would you like to do it? I'm sorta waiting on the spell list before I finish his history, as I always say a mage's base spells reflect how his training was geared.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Badger *




That is completly up to you. As long as you are consistent with the rules as written, go right ahead. As for non-core rules, anything from a Wotc source is fair game.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 23, 2003)

It's probably too late, but is there room? If there is another spot, I'd be thinking either a rogue or give the Savage Species monster classes a shot; possibly ghaele or an elemental (summoned by a mentor to guard Marcus as an apprentice, perhaps).


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

*Blackthorn*

Here's my PC.  All tenative at this point.  Feedback very welcome.
I'll continue to edit this post as I figure out more precise equipment, spells, etc.

Blackthorn (doesn't give real name, generally)

Female elven cleric of Ehlonna (or equivalent)

S 14
D 16
C 12
I 10
W 15
Ch 12

domains:  sun & plant

Blackthorn is a tall, strong elf.  She wears weatherstained clothes of green & brown.  She has green eyes, pale skin & dark brown hair.  She has a vine of thorns tatooed around each bicept.

Blackthorn was raised by high elves in the forest of Celena (or other name, if more an appropriate location exists in this world)
She has been a militant nature lover as long as she can remember.  When she was young (100 years ago), Celena was invaded by orcs,  & she got her first taste of war.  After about 10 years, the orcs were all slain or driven off & Celena was again at peace.  She trained as a cleric because largely because she loved what Ehlonna represented to her people & their forest allies:  a defender & nuturer.  She left Celena as a volunteer with a group of rangers, druids, gnomes & archers to go to the forest of Arrandale to attempt to free that area from goblinoid control. 
The incursion failed & most of her companions killed.  She doesn't want to return to the peaceful vales of Celena, yet isn't strong enough to tackle a forest campaign alone.  Instead she has wandered a bit, in no real hurry, as befitting one with a long life-span.  She wants to accumulate power & knowledge to continue her fight.  She also really wants to meet a unicorn.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the heads up on the spells, and this afternoon I will get the spells selected, as well as his history. 

I will also refrain from reading anymore of the Life's Bazaar threads. They have only gotten a small way, but I promise to keep that knowledge to myself and away from my char.

Badger


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2003)

*Spell List*

I've edited my sheet and added my spells to it, are Dragon articles fair game for later spells?

Badger


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Blackthorn*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Here's my PC.  All tenative at this point.  Feedback very welcome.
> I'll continue to edit this post as I figure out more precise equipment, spells, etc.
> 
> Blackthorn (doesn't give real name, generally)
> ...




This is workable. The Sun/Plant Diety in my world is known is Androxia (Female). She is LN. The closest equivilant to Celena is known as Fey-Ros.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 23, 2003)

Sigh...was just informed that one-half of every day will be spent at work until further notice. Gonna have to bow out.  Sorry


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

*Blackthorn*

Lawful neutral might work.  I do envision her diety as an elven one.  Is Androxia elven?  Are there specific elven dieties?  I'm familiar with the ones in Greyhawk (which are very similar to FR, I believe.)  Could I use those?  I do like lawful characters, though.  Androxia would probably work.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Blackthorn*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Lawful neutral might work.  I do envision her diety as an elven one.  Is Androxia elven?  Are there specific elven dieties?  I'm familiar with the ones in Greyhawk (which are very similar to FR, I believe.)  Could I use those?  I do like lawful characters, though.  Androxia would probably work. *




Not specifically elven, no. In fact, her church is seen as more of a cult. In my campaign world, there is this thing called the Covenant. A pact between certain Dieties that is respected as the legal basis for most secular authority (think Roman Imperial Law). The Covenant has fractured (along with the empire) into three rival credes. The only one the party is likely to deal with is the Northern Pantheon/Church. Androxia is not a member of any Covenant and never has been, therefore her clerics are often seen as heretics or at best cultists.

There are three specifically elven dieties on my world. The sanctioned one is alluded to in the Feint Whispers ooc thread. There is also the Cult of Arrow and Sword, a faith that is adhered to by the elites of Fey-Ros. The gods are twin (male and female). They are highly militant and arose from the faith of Lathander. Not respected throughout most of the North.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like we're all here. What's the next step?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope I'm not being too much of a high-maintenance player.  But for a cleric, the diety greatly affects the personality & I want to make sure I understand my PC & get a diety I'm comfortable with.

I read the feint whispers thread (parts of it, at least - looks great!).  Is the elven diety you refer to Steffas?  From your description, the diety that would best fit Blackthorn as I've designed her is the female militant elven Goddess.  What are her domains (& the male's)?  Would the background I've written fit w/her religion?  Would it make sense for a cleric of that diety to go to Cauldron to find adventure & reward & venture forth on the adventure you've got in mind for us?


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 23, 2003)

Just in case you missed my post up there......is there room?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *No mind, Lion. *




Thanks, jasamcarl.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I hope I'm not being too much of a high-maintenance player.  But for a cleric, the diety greatly affects the personality & I want to make sure I understand my PC & get a diety I'm comfortable with.
> 
> I read the feint whispers thread (parts of it, at least - looks great!).  Is the elven diety you refer to Steffas?  From your description, the diety that would best fit Blackthorn as I've designed her is the female militant elven Goddess.  What are her domains (& the male's)?  Would the background I've written fit w/her religion?  Would it make sense for a cleric of that diety to go to Cauldron to find adventure & reward & venture forth on the adventure you've got in mind for us? *




She is Testa. Her domains are Magic, War, and Elf, same as her brother. Her adherents are the famed elven bowman (specifically Arcane Archers). Your background makes a lot of sense actually, especially the bit about the orc invasion. 

But I must stress, this is all background fluff. I doubt much will come in to play given how close I am going to stick to the modules.

Steffas is the mainstream elven diety. If you want to be an elven 'nationalist' for lack of a better word, go with the Cult. If you just take your race as but one or many features of your character, go with Steffas.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

So I have Erich, Todd, Badger, and Manzanita, correct?

For those others who might be interested, keep in mind that there might be a lot of turnover for the first few weeks as I develop a core set of players. I will post again when I have need, so stay tuned!


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, high-maintenance Manzanita is still psyched to play an elven cleric.  Based on the options, I'm leaning back towards Androxia as her diety.  I may need to modify her background a bit to fit with that.  Can you give me some more scoop on Androxia.


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2003)

*Quick question..*

Badger's ready to go, and Marcus' background will be coming this afternoon, and after that, I will ge good to go.

Looking foward to the kick-off, and if anyone wants to have prior knowledge of each other, please feel free to let me know.

Marcus is going to be from Cauldren and has spent all of his life working somehow. In his youth, it was his father's tannery, and now it is in his Uncle's Alchemical shop.

Just wanted to throw that in before I hammered out the meat of the bio.

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 24, 2003)

Aye Cro be ready to cleave. He just got to Cauldron so he may be looking at shops or something, and probably a place to stay.


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2003)

*Item Creation*

Just a quick question to see how you handled craft skills for when the time comes when I want to whip up some sunrods, or make a suit of leathers for our cleric or bard.

Badger


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2003)

*One last question...*

Sorry for posting so much, but on long lunch break and mind gets to wandering all over the place when left to its own devices...

Would it unbalance things too much if I wanted to shift Marcus from a reg Wiz to a Divination Spec? I have always wanted to try my hands at a spec mage, and figured now would be as good a time as any to start.

If you don't think it will fit, I'll leave him as is, but if you think it might work, I'll rework him tonight when I get to the house and edit the sheet to reflect the change.

Also, any inputs on this is welcomed, as I really want to be more of an asset for the group than an hinderance.

Badger


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2003)

Not going to rock the boat, as char is fine as is....can't wait to get started.


Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 26, 2003)

Thought I'd post a portrait of Cro.


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2003)

*Pic...*

Nice pic...you do the drawing?


Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Feb 26, 2003)

Yup.

I'd be willing to do other characters, if anyone is intersted.


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2003)

As I am never one to look a gift horse in the mouth, sign me up amigo..

Badger


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 26, 2003)

A Pic would be real cool. 

Ian is a tall and pretty muscular bard.  He has red hair that is tied back and has occasional braids (think braveheartish).  He wears a kilt and brandishes a Bastard Sword (claymore) and buckler.  His favorite musical instrument are the Uilleean Piles.


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2003)

Guess I should have did the same...*L*

Marcus is tall and thin and really looks more like a common worker than a mage. He would wear simple clothes and the only sign of him being a mage would be the extra pouches tied to his belt.

Not really picky on what hair style, but it would be short as it is easier to maintain. As far as weapons go, he just has a dagger at his waist, and when travelling the crossbow on his back.

Anything else, feel free to use your imagination....

Thanks again for the offer amigo..

Badger


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 26, 2003)

Everyone should post their stats/background here.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42008

Badger, you are free specialize in Divination. As to crafts, as long as the time/xp/gold requirements are followed, I'm flexible. You can describe the crafting process however you like. I have a tendency to delegate that type of bookeeping to the players so as to speed up play.

I apologize to everyone for not having posted over the last couple of days. I just have to get through this last midterm and get my Feint Whispers group started on their next chapter and then we can begin. I'm thinking Saturday.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll go ahead & post Blackthorn w/her existing background.  I'll assume that's compatable w/Androxia.  I would like some more info on that diety when you get a chance.


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2003)

*Crafting...*

Since it will be up to me for the crafting guys, if there is something you guys would like/need, I have no prob divesting the time if you guys want to pony up the cash as time comes. Especially if it is something where we have the time to take 10 on it, or if it is really rare, a take 20.

Also, since my Spec is divination, most of the items magical wise will follow that thread, but again, special requests by my allies proly won't get turned down..

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Jasamcarl, how about an update.  I'm psyched to play.  How are things going?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 1, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *Guess I should have did the same...*L*
> 
> Marcus is tall and thin and really looks more like a common worker than a mage. He would wear simple clothes and the only sign of him being a mage would be the extra pouches tied to his belt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 2, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *A Pic would be real cool.
> 
> Ian is a tall and pretty muscular bard.  He has red hair that is tied back and has occasional braids (think braveheartish).  He wears a kilt and brandishes a Bastard Sword (claymore) and buckler.  His favorite musical instrument are the Uilleean Piles. *


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2003)

*Marcus' Pic...*

One word amigo....awesome!!!

As corny as this may sound, he looks exactly like I wanted him to, just a common joe on the street, and unassuming to look at also.

Excellent job...and thanks once again...

Badger

P.S. First round is on me in the game amigo..


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2003)

Todd, it's really good of you to draw up the team.  Not to be left out, Blackthorn is a fierce looking elf, who favors the long sword & large wooded shield over her chain shirt.  Her tatoos are not visible under her armor.  She wears her black hair back in a pony tail.  She favors browns & greens.  I'd love your interpretation.  I hope this thing gets going.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 2, 2003)

Pics are great!  Thanks for helping me to visualize the party.  That's always the hardest part in pbp for me.


----------



## Badger (Mar 3, 2003)

Speaking of the party, anyone heard the latest update on our kickoff time?

We have the sketches and the stats, now all we need is for the curtain to rise and we take our places on the stage..

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 3, 2003)

Last i heard it was supposed to be Saturday...

Looking forward to this as well.


----------



## Badger (Mar 3, 2003)

*nod*

That was the last word I had seen as well, but wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything from a different thread...

In the mean time, anyone want to work on possible joint backgrounds as a way of us "knowing" each other?

Badger


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 4, 2003)

Well Ian and Cro could very well have met previously.  Both of us being from the Highlands and all.  

Todd, have any ideas?


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys, i'm postponing kickoff until this weekend. I apologize for the delays. Let's just say there has been a technical hickup.


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

*Weekend*

No prob with the reschedule....just wanted to make sure that we were still a go, as we all know that sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day to squeeze it all in...

Badger


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahoy hoy peoples, just noticed the thread title said looking for interest, I guess its all full up though with five players. 

Nonetheless while I'm here I'll put in a good word for Jasamcarl, great DM, you're certain to enjoy the game. 

Todd, good to see you again, pics as good as they ever were, if not better now they have colour. 

Good luck and have fun everyone, I'll make sure to keep an eye on the game, I expect it to be a good read.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 4, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *Todd, it's really good of you to draw up the team.  Not to be left out, Blackthorn is a fierce looking elf, who favors the long sword & large wooded shield over her chain shirt.  Her tatoos are not visible under her armor.  She wears her black hair back in a pony tail.  She favors browns & greens.  I'd love your interpretation.  I hope this thing gets going. *


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2003)

Beatiful pic.  Thank you.  I'm psyched to get started.


----------



## Badger (Mar 5, 2003)

*Pic...*

Great work once more amigo...truly top notch...


Badger


----------



## Badger (Mar 8, 2003)

*Sat...*

*Gets ready for the starting bell to ring*

Don't know about you guys, but getting nervous about the kickoff today...this will be my first PbP, so hopefully, I don't wind up getting us all killed in the first scene..*L*

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 10, 2003)

Seeing how its been 2 weekends now and no start, I'd be willing to take over DMing and start this thing. It seems as though jasamcarl doesn't have the time to...not to be muntious or anyhting...I'd just like a little forward momentum.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

Would it be the same adventure?  Or do you have something else in mind?  I was looking forward to adventuring with Jasamcarl as DM, as I'd heard good things about him but I'm sure you're equally capable, Todd.   Are you still reading this, Jasamcarl?

As a related topic, the time between posting my character & now, I've started two more PbP games, one as an elf, & one as a cleric.  If we continue with this, I'd like to switch to a gnome druid.  I'll go ahead & modify my earlier post, assuming this is OK w/the DM.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Manzanita, there's no problem because for the short while that Todd DM'ed one of the games I was in he did a mighty good job. 

Edit: Just another note in support of Todd, the maps he makes for combat are the best I've ever seen, no doubt.


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm pretty easy when it comes to things like this, so if Todd wants to give it a run, no prob on this end either...


Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Manzanita, there's no problem because for the short while that Todd DM'ed one of the games I was in he did a mighty good job.
> 
> Edit: Just another note in support of Todd, the maps he makes for combat are the best I've ever seen, no doubt.  *




Thank you very much.

I've been thinking if this falls through altogether I'd resume the Merchant Road game...Heck I just might anyway. I've been waiting to see how much time this game was going suck in...so far none


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Well speaking of the merchant road game I still have my character for that. I tried using Saxon for another game but it kinda fell off, though while converting him for that DM's campaign world I went plenty more in depth with his background, so it wasn't for naught. 

Good to hear a chance of it coming back, I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm cool either way.  As long as we start playing soon.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 10, 2003)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *I've been thinking if this falls through altogether I'd resume the Merchant Road game...Heck I just might anyway. I've been waiting to see how much time this game was going suck in...so far none  *




[delurks] Todd — if you do revive the Merchant Road game, let me know.  I've still got Aravalir lurking around — that was a fun game.   [/relurks]

Best,
tKL


----------



## Badger (Mar 10, 2003)

*New starting date...*

Any idea on when you want to get this one started if you do take it over?

Also, if you start another game up and are looking for players, I'd be willing to take a stab. Trying to get my feet wet with the PbP games..

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm not familiar w/Merchant Road.  But that's a good thing, maybe, if it's a published adventure.  I'd be happy to play in a campaign of your devising, Todd.  It's very nice of you to volunteer.  I'll take it onto myself to email Jasamcarl & see if he's got an opinion about this..


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 11, 2003)

I am willing to play anything.  I certainly don't want to waste this character, especially with the illustration to go with him.


----------



## Badger (Mar 12, 2003)

Any news on if Jasamcarl was cool with Todd taking over the game?

No pressure, just wondering..

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2003)

I emailed Jasamcarl on 3/10, right after my last post.  I've gotten no response.  I would think it would be safe to pursue another option if Todd's still interested.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 13, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of an update guys. I've been on break since Sunday. The 'technical' problem was the fact that I lost that issue of Dungeon. I was hoping to find or replace it over the weekend, but new things came up.

I'm beggining interviews in April, so I might or might not have time to go through with a consistent game. If you have better options, i would seek them out....


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 13, 2003)

I'll Take over then. Gimmie a chance to read the mod over. If Festy_Dog wants to join...either take over cro or start another thats fine I'd be willing to have another as well...5 players.

I'll start another thread in a bit. A coulpe of rules....1 no colors. Thoughts in _Italic_...speech in *bold*...if anyone has telepathy that should be in _*Italic Bold*_...not likely at this level, but hey. Your character name should be put in the Post Subject of your post...So I have an easy time of knowing who is who.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

Sounds good, count me in for whatever you're DMing.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 13, 2003)

OK gang here is the thread I've started:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44029

Just so you know this is set in my Homebrew world you can get the PDF of it here.

http://home.new.rr.com/scumachertodd4/Thorn.pdf

Its a bit rough around the edges...and I'm no writer so there is bound to be errors that would make an editor cringe.....but there it is.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Todd, I'm having a spot of trouble.

It appears that the 3rd page of your pdf doesn't like me and causing the program to quit every time I try to scroll down. Other pages seem to work though if I just skip page 3. Thought you might like to know.

Edit: Wait make that page 4 as well, this might be something to do with my computer and its lack of something that might be required.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for taking over Todd.  I'll put in the first post, it looks like.  Is this the same module Jasamcarl was going to do?  Not that it matters, just curious.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 14, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Hey Todd, I'm having a spot of trouble.
> 
> It appears that the 3rd page of your pdf doesn't like me and causing the program to quit every time I try to scroll down. Other pages seem to work though if I just skip page 3. Thought you might like to know.
> 
> Edit: Wait make that page 4 as well, this might be something to do with my computer and its lack of something that might be required. *




Seems to work fine for me. Anyone else having problems?

And yes, its the same Adventure.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

Well I'll knock up a new character for this if thats ok with everyone. It appears the party's in need of a fighter type so how does a paladin sound?

Can someone do me a favour and tell me the starting gold a paladin gets? The SRD doesn't have that info.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

I can get the whole .pdf document just fine.  Looks great.  Paladins get 6d4x10 starting gold.  That's just the sort of PC we need, as well....

By the way.  Does anyone have the Stats for a riding dog?  I don't see THAT in the SRD & don't have a copy of the MM.


----------



## Badger (Mar 14, 2003)

*Riding Dog*

Riding Dog: This catagory includes working breeds such as collies, St Bernards, and huskies.

Combat: If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks as wolves do. A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he/she succeeds at a Ride check.

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a riding dog is up to 100lbs, a medium load 101-200; a heavy load 201-300 pounds. A riding dog can drag 1,500 lbs.

Dog, Riding
Medium Sized Animal

H.D. : 2d8+4
Init +2 (Dex)
Speed: 40ft
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Nat)
Attack Bite +3 Melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+3 
Face/Reach 5ft by 5 ft/ 5ft
Spec Qual: Scent
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Wilderness Lore +1
Align: Neutral

Hope this helps..

And for the paladin, sounds good to me also. Always nice to have a face man everyone trusts for the right reasons...

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 15, 2003)

For those wondering about the start-stop game...I'm waiting for  Festy_dog to get a character posted and started. I'm also working 48 hours at work this week (1 day off) and am hip-deep in typesetting the fourth issue of d20zine. Not to mention getting read up on the adventure.

Just an FYI


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry about that, I'll get that done now.


----------



## Badger (Mar 15, 2003)

Take your time amigo...no need to rush and miss anything you may have wanted to do.

I don't think we're going anywhere..

Badger


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Griswald Rivenstone; male dwarf; LG; paladin 1; 0 / 1000 xp;

hgt - 4'5"; wgt -  293.5lb = 184(character) + 109.5(equipment); diety - Heironeous

str 14; dex 10; con 16; int 12; wis 14; cha 13;

HD 1d10+3; hp 13;

BA +1; +3 melee (dwarven waraxe) d10+2; +1 ranged (shortbow) d6;

AC - 16 = 10(base) + 4(armour) + 2(shield)

speed 20'(15' - medium encumberance); init +0;

saves - fort +6; reflex +1; will +3;

racial abilities - 
darkvision 60'
stonecunning 
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC against giants
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items. 
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal. 

class abilities - 
detect evil 
divine grace 
lay on hands
divine health

feats -
exotic weapon prof. (dwarven waraxe)

skills -
concentration (con) +5/2
diplomacy (cha) +3/2
handle animal (cha) +3/2
heal (wis) +6/2
knowledge (religion) (int) +3/2
ride (dex) +2/2

equipment -
dwarven waraxe
shortbow
20 arrows
scalemail
lrg steel sheild
backpack
bedroll
signet ring
whetstone
7 trail rations
ink & quill
scroll case 
10 parchment
5 paper
healing kit (20/20)
2 explorer's outfits
cold weather outfit
34gp
2sp
8cp

history -
Griswald has golden blonde hair and ice blue eyes. Slightly uncommon among dwarves, yes, but he takes it as a sign to being a chosen of Heironeous to do his good will. He is of impressive build but lacks any real agility.

His tale starts as a wee lad, before he was of age to get any funny ideas about his hair his father would take him on the road when he went about making contracts for selling metals and such mined and processed by his boss' company. This he enjoyed, particularly when his father let him ride one of the stout bred ponies that pulled their wagon along, giving him a small amount of training on how to ride animals. 

His mother had long ago passed away when duergar had raided their small mining town, no doubt she took half a dozen with her for she was a warrior before she became a mother and always had something of weapon-like qualities within reach, Griswald was obviously from his mother's side mostly. His father on the other hand was a suave businessman among dwarves and was prided on his well groomed appearance and articulate tongue, Griswald inherited a little of that as well. 

During his travels with his father though he saw many interesting things, one thing which took his interest was the teachings of the god, Hieroneous. Crushing evil and doing good seemed to be a very tempting offer indeed and he asked his father's permission to do so, reasoning that his appearance (something that neither mother nor father could have handed down to him) was his call to become a paladin.

His father did not give an answer right away, and it would take many months more before Griswald would hear an answer. During the time he waited Griwald took up the waraxe and trained himself in its use, studied the beliefs of Hieroneous and learnt how to tend wounds. 

Before his father gave his answer though their caravan was assaulted by bandits, they struck quick and hard and Griswald was at odds trying to fight them off with the few dwarves that travelled with them. His father recited an inspirational poem to give heart to the defenders and there seemed hope, but a well placed arrow caught him mid sentence and he fell heavily from the wagon. Griswald finished reciting the poem, and though it didn't have the same effect as his father reciting it they fought off the invaders. Griswald was convinced they were ex-military with their fighting prowess.

Griswald rushed to his father's side and gave what aid he could but there was nothing he could do to fix the mortal wound. Before he passed away his father gave him consent to become a paladin, and that to die in battle was truly honourable and he had no regrets. He wished his son well before closing his eyes for the last time. With one of the three ponies remaining and only half the number of living dwarves remaining, they slowly trekked their way home, forced to walk while the single pony wagon carried their fallen. 

After returning home and burying his father next to his mother he took his inheritance and left to become a paladin.


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2003)

Too bad we aren't using the 3.5 rules where races get their weapons as a reg martial ability...would have saved you from burning your feat for the dwarven waraxe...

Welcome aboard amigo..

Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 16, 2003)

Cool character Festy. I was thinking. AT first I was going to put this in my Homebrew, Thorn, but now....reading it...and the nature of this forum...it might be easier if its just set in some generic, greyhawkish,  D&D land. Yes, I think that works best. No Thorn here.


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2003)

*puts down Thorn handouts*

You mean I can stop committing another set of deities into memory...*phew*

All bull-poop aside, Thorn was a very well designed setting amigo...if you open up a game in it, please let me know, as I'd love to get to explore more of it.

Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

I too, thought Thorn was interesting & well-done.  But I love Greyhawk.

Now, Festy dog.  It looks like your Palidon has 20 starting skill ranks.  I would think he should have 12.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Whoops, thx Manz. Thought they got 4/lvl


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2003)

*breaks out the ruler*

First mistake is a freebie, the second gets you a rap on the knuckle with this little beauty....

Happens to the best of us amigo....


Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 16, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> **puts down Thorn handouts*
> 
> You mean I can stop committing another set of deities into memory...*phew*
> 
> ...




I think I'll keep it simple and stick with just one game for now...well two, there is this and my pen and paper game. I just updated my website with the latest tales. Feel free to take a gander at that:

http://home.new.rr.com/scumachertodd4/thorn.htm

Edit:

Might as well put the other links as well. The Game has started and will resume later today (after I've had my nap

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44029

And the character list is here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42008

I'm still debating on wether or not Cro will still be a member of the party, any opinions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Sounds good to me , another sword arm is quite welcome.


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2003)

The more the merrier I think...

Festy, now that you've got your guy done, care to join us in the alley?




Badger


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2003)

I wouldn't think it would be too hard to recruit one more player.  There seem to be lots of willing players on the boards.  Does anyone know one?  We could advertise.

Psyched to get started, but take your time Todd.  Quality matters more than speed.

Does this mean the game is back in Thorn, not Greyhawk?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 16, 2003)

No..no...its still Greyhawkian...the link above was for my other game with my friends here in Green Bay, who have been playing in my world now for nearly 10 years...has it been that long? Yikes!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

10 years, wow, that explains why you're such a good DM. 

I'll be glad to join you guys in the alley now.


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2003)

10 yrs...holy poop Batman...congrats on keeping a campaign going that long, and strong...

BTW, here are the spells that Marcus has memorized..


0: Daze, Read Magic, Flare
1: Comprehend Languages *, Mage Armor, Color Spray

* = Spec bonus spell

Alley post to follow momentarily...


Badger


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 17, 2003)

Well thats not a single long campaign...there is a lot of on and off again in there...as for DMing, ive been doing that since  High School... 16 years....god I'm old...turn 31 next month.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

Todd, I liked your alley map.  How did you do that?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 17, 2003)

Map: Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Gave Griswald equipment and a history.


----------

